# Apparently this is over 90% accurate. take the test :)



## mummyconfused

https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/

Apparently I'm having a girl

Anyone know the sex of there baby and can tell us if it correct
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-07 08.20.43.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 80


----------



## Carly.C

Right for baby number one but wrong this time around x


----------



## cncem

Nope, says I'm having a boy but definitely having a girl.


----------



## modified

right for me


----------



## nickyb

Right for me I'm having a girl confirmed by cvs :thumbup:


----------



## HelenJane

Yes right for me. A boy! And I did it when I was pregnant first time round and it said girl so right both times :)


----------



## MoonLove

It was right for my daughter. It says i'm having a boy this time round, but i've not had my scan yet!


----------



## holly81

Wrong for ds1 - test predicts a girl! He is very much a boy! <3

Pretty sure it's right this time though - saying girl again... Maybe find out next month... :)


----------



## madseasons

Mine was right the first time with DS. This time it says boy again and I believe it is a boy also, but I am waiting for my MaterniT21 test and will update in about a week :) 

Dee


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Id say its 50/50 lol


----------



## Sqwidge

Was right for both of mine!


----------



## Hoping4Four

Look at that run of 11 "girl" months in a row when conceiving at age 21.. There's no way that's possible. I was 21 when I conceived my son in April/May 2010 (both girl months according to that) and he is all boy. It's a load of rubbish!


----------



## SteffieLee

Wrong for me. ;)


----------



## LadySlipper

Was wrong for my son. Says girl this time too. I'm team yellow so no idea if it is correct yet.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Says girl and I'm having a little girl :D

Did it for my first and said boy, and yup, he's all boy :D

So, right both times for me.


----------



## kmumtobe

Right the first time, wrong the second.


----------



## babylove x

Wrong for me, was with dd as well.


----------



## Bmommy

It's correct for me, it said I'm having a girl & I am! :)


----------



## Xxenssial

Very wrong for me. We deff have a little girl coming.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Was right with DD and says boy now. Will have to see.


----------



## madseasons

Well it was right the first time...this time not right!!! Said boy...we are having a girl!!!


----------



## msp_teen

It was right for my first two and it says this one is a girl. So we'll see if its right again!


----------



## wannabemama24

It was wrong for me! Says boy but we have a girl.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Was wrong for me but if I had conceived a few weeks earlier it would've been right!


----------



## Jennuuh

Wrong for me as well - Says boy, but we are definitely team pink!


----------



## bdb84

Correct for my first, wrong for my second.


----------



## kimmy04

It was right for both of mine


----------



## fluterby429

Predicted girl for me. 7w1d u/s Ramzi says girl. Baking soda says girl. We shall see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0


----------

